# NZ Annual package BI Developer



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello Folks,

I would like to know the Cost of Living in New Zealand and the taxation structure for oversees workers. Also would like to know if 70000$ per annum is good enough considering the fact that I have 6+ years of experience in BI and I am currently drawing INR 10 lakhs, Also would like to know if the package offered is good for a BI developer, would it be worth a try ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ravi.ahuja21 said:


> Hello Folks, I would like to know the Cost of Living in New Zealand and the taxation structure for oversees workers. Also would like to know if 70000$ per annum is good enough considering the fact that I have 6+ years of experience in BI and I am currently drawing INR 10 lakhs, Also would like to know if the package offered is good for a BI developer, would it be worth a try ?


Where based and how many people to support ?
Do you need to send some salary home each month ?


----------



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, I will have to send back home around 50k per month, I am the sole earner of the family.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ravi.ahuja21 said:


> Yes, I will have to send back home around 50k per month, I am the sole earner of the family.


50k NZD per month???


----------



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> 50k NZD per month???



Hey sorry, I have to send 50k INR per month


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

NZ$70k works out to about $4500 a month after deductions. INR50K is about NZ$1000 leaving 3500 left over... It's not a lot.


----------



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> NZ$70k works out to about $4500 a month after deductions. INR50K is about NZ$1000 leaving 3500 left over... It's not a lot.


So what should be the best package that I should ask for? I have been told that I will be provided a 6 month work visa intially and depending on my performance the visa will be extended which they say they definately will and after a period of 2 years I can file a PR, they will sponsor visa, air tickets and accomodation for 2 weeks.

I am not really sure if this can be considered a good opportunity.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ravi.ahuja21 said:


> So what should be the best package that I should ask for? I have been told that I will be provided a 6 month work visa intially and depending on my performance the visa will be extended which they say they definately will and after a period of 2 years I can file a PR, they will sponsor visa, air tickets and accomodation for 2 weeks. I am not really sure if this can be considered a good opportunity.


With a $70k annual salary and sending approx $1k home each month, as Liam at Large says you'll have around $3500 left over.
This works out around $810 per week.

Now the question is.......where is the job and how many people are you supporting on that money in NZ ?
Where are you planning on living - furnished or unfurnished - how many bedrooms OR will you be on our own and just looking to rent a room ?
What about transport to work costs ?

Probably talking $400 a week for rent plus bills then food / groceries and all the other expenses that you'll normally face.

You really need to work out all these individual costs to see what salary you need to manage it all without going in to the red.

Regards,


----------



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> With a $70k annual salary and sending approx $1k home each month, as Liam at Large says you'll have around $3500 left over.
> This works out around $810 per week.
> 
> Now the question is.......where is the job and how many people are you supporting on that money in NZ ?
> ...


Thanks for the detailed information, I will be comming alone to NZ and certainly would be looking for a shared apartment, the Job location is probably Wellington but I do not have much information at this stage since I am yet to take up the client interview which will be some time in January first week.

I will have to look out for shared accomodation,travel to work, food, phone bills,laundary,and occasional booze on weekends. 

Regards.


----------



## S.Sharma (Oct 12, 2011)

ravi.ahuja21 said:


> Thanks for the detailed information, I will be comming alone to NZ and certainly would be looking for a shared apartment, the Job location is probably Wellington but I do not have much information at this stage since I am yet to take up the client interview which will be some time in January first week.
> 
> I will have to look out for shared accomodation,travel to work, food, phone bills,laundary,and occasional booze on weekends.
> 
> Regards.


Hi dude,

Btw, are you single or married? That information would further help people to advise you better.

Cheers!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ravi.ahuja21 said:


> Thanks for the detailed information, I will be comming alone to NZ and certainly would be looking for a shared apartment, the Job location is probably Wellington but I do not have much information at this stage since I am yet to take up the client interview which will be some time in January first week. I will have to look out for shared accomodation,travel to work, food, phone bills,laundary,and occasional booze on weekends. Regards.


Sharing an apartment will certainly reduce your renting costs.
You should be able to find a place pretty central for around $200 / $250 a week and that'll probably also include your share of the bills.........maybe ?
Being central to the CBD you won't have any travel costs if working in Central Wellington as you can easily walk or cycle.
You can also look for a house share close to but not in Central Wellington.
Plenty of places available further out but still within walking / cycling distance and you'll get more for your money.
Food for a week maybe $150 ?
Mobile phones can be pretty cheap - $40 a month should give you enough texts, calling minutes and internet data, however calling home will be extra. On that score the 2degrees network probably the cheapest network for calling home - 22c a minute I think versus the other networks that are 40c and over.
Don't know about laundry costs as we have a washing machine and do our own.
Boozing in Wellington CBD is expensive. $8 - $12 for a beer depending on where you're drinking on Courtenay Place which is the party street of Wellington. Local pubs nearer where you live will be cheaper but don't have the partying people which can be an advantage or disadvantage - whatever floats your boat!

Regards,


----------



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Sharing an apartment will certainly reduce your renting costs.
> You should be able to find a place pretty central for around $200 / $250 a week and that'll probably also include your share of the bills.........maybe ?
> Being central to the CBD you won't have any travel costs if working in Central Wellington as you can easily walk or cycle.
> You can also look for a house share close to but not in Central Wellington.
> ...


Thanks for such a detailed explanation really very helpful....The last thing I would like to know is perhaps the visa duration, as of now the consultancy is offering me visa for 6 months which is extendable based on the performance. Is it wise to gamble and leave the permanent job and go for the offer to see if it opens up a good career path and a better lifestyle in NZ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ravi.ahuja21 said:


> Thanks for such a detailed explanation really very helpful....The last thing I would like to know is perhaps the visa duration, as of now the consultancy is offering me visa for 6 months which is extendable based on the performance. Is it wise to gamble and leave the permanent job and go for the offer to see if it opens up a good career path and a better lifestyle in NZ?


Not sure how a consultancy can offer you a visa and I also question the duration of that visa.
A person wanting to come to NZ, no matter in what capacity (eg study, visitor, residency, entrepreneur, retirement etc etc) must apply for their own visa which will allow them to do what they want here.
You can pay for the services of an authorised immigration consultant to carry out a lot of the visa interaction on your behalf (which is what we did), but you will still have a lot of paperwork to full in and you as an individual must grant permission for that authorised immigration consultant to work on your behalf by writing to Immigration NZ.

This is the reason why I question a "consultancy" offering you a 6 month visa - just doesn't sound right to me ?

Also - I'm sure 6 months isn't allowed anymore for a work visa. I'm sure I've read somewhere that the minimum work visa that will be granted by immigration is 12 months.
If the consultancy is only offering 6 months of work then this wouldn't satisfy the criteria for a work visa as it isn't for the minimum period.
Will have to look further into that given the chance.

Also, I cannot advise you either way....
Take the chance here or stay where you are ?
Only you can make that decision.

All I can say is I left a company I had worked for all my life - 25 years.
I had worked up to the top of my career ladder - next step management.
I was paid very well, knew my job upside down and inside out and many people came to me for advice.
I took the chance coming to work for a bigger company, miles more responsibility but all for less pay just so we had the chance of a better life and if it didn't work out it's been an adventure.
The career I'm carving here is fantastic for my ongoing experience and great for the CV and would mean I could work doing this or what I did before anywhere in the world - assuming no language barrier.
All this also true for my wife in her career.

We thought it was a wise gamble !


----------

